# my van BROKE down and I couldnt be happier



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

So on Sunday I was coming back from Abby and just prior to hitting the freeway the heater hose blew off. Thank god it was an easy fix .
My Van had been running like a pile of pop for the past few months and I could not for the life of me figure out what was wrong with it...so after the hose blew off the fitting I had to remove the air filter box for access. as I am repairing that I notice a box with 5 or 6 vacuum lines attached ,,,also noticed a spare nipple with no hose. I fished around for a few secs and found a hose  needless to say the Van now runs like a charm and it didn't cost anything for a new retainer clip as I had on in the van from another hose .Just 30 minuets to get mobile again and that was it.
So I am so glad the heater hose failed  otherwise i would never have found the problem with it.
Go figure eh!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Right on, glad it worked out. It's funny how life is like that some times.


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

So for once a car breakdown had a GOOD result! Great to hear. Happy motoring!


----------



## BigFatLyre (Apr 22, 2010)

your van "borking" kinda reminds me of some Icelandic singer that does really weird stuff. Was she hitchhiking way out there?

And how's the crayfish tank going?


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

BigFatLyre said:


> your van "borking" kinda reminds me of some Icelandic singer that does really weird stuff. Was she hitchhiking way out there?
> 
> And how's the crayfish tank going?


LOL Dwight ....didn't notice that ...fixed just for YOU ,,,they are fine btw


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Those vacume hoses can cause strange problems sometimes.

I'm glad your's was an easy fix.
Cheers


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

good thing it broke down BEFORE you hit the freeway.


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

Glad to hear it was a fairly easy fix and just a vacuum line not a cracked block or something stupid like that! Lol


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

awesome news
u gonna sell the little nissan now?


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> awesome news
> u gonna sell the little nissan now?


you bet ....I now have the new part in and its running....gotta fine tune it and put it up f/sale.....someones gonna get an awsome car


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

Aquaman said:


> you bet ....I now have the new part in and its running....gotta fine tune it and put it up f/sale.....someones gonna get an awsome car


always thought it was cool that the back comes off and has an interchangable top


----------

